# Amateur Art Gallery



## Immortal (Dec 2, 2008)

Friends...

Do you know any person or an art gallery in UAE who would be interested in promoting canvas paintings by amateur artists ?

Imm


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It depends on whether they are any good. Have a look at the thread in Classifieds about an art show and contact United Art.

-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Sure, you can come hang some on my walls in my villa. Prolly need about 15 large peices. ok seeya soon


----------

